# So wird mein tonnenfilter werden ! Is das in ordnung oder nicht ??



## Koi_Freund (22. Nov. 2010)

Servuss !

So, nach harten überlegungen bin ich der meinung das der filter den ich bauen will für meinen Koiteich in ordung geht!!

Also vor den tonnenfilter wird eine 16 Watt uvc lampe angeschlossen!

Die einlassrohre werden nach unten in der tonne geleitet,das heißt ich filtere von unten nach oben!!
Das wir so aussehen :
http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/images/shp99-CIMG4833.JPG

Pumpe wird eine Superfish 4800 !

Es wird so aussehen:

1 Tonne(200L):Bürsten und evtl oben große filtermatten(10ppi )vor dem rohr was zur nächsten tonne geht !!

2 Tonne(200L)(http://hel-x.eu/cms/upload/bilder/allgemein_bewachsen.jpg)das sind ehh __ hel-x oder ??

3Tonne(500L):Unten große filtermatten,dann mittlere wenns sowas gibt,dann feine,

4Tonne(500L):Granulat &luft !!

Würdet ihr sagen das dass passt oder würdet ihr was anders machen ??
Wenn ja bitte posten


----------



## Nori (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: So wird mein tonnenfilter werden ! Is das in ordnung oder nicht ??*

@ Koi_Freund:
Wenn du die Sachen erst anschaffen musst empfehle ich eine etwas größere Pumpe - 
der UVC mit 18 Watt ist eine PL-Röhre - nimm lieber ne 30 Watt TL-Ausführung.

Zu deinen Tonnen:
Tonne 1 würde ich ein Spaltsieb bauen - Tonne 2 deine Bürsten unten und darüber Matte PPI 10 - Tonne 3: Matte PPI 20, dann Filterwürfel und  dann Matte PPI30 und dann noch in Tonne 4 das Hel_X und zwar ruhend.

Bei deiner Ausführung gelangen zu viele Schmutzpartikel in das __ Hel-X in Tonne 2:

Alternativ könntest du auch in Tonne 2 (dann allerdings eine mit 500 Litern) die Bürsten, und alle Matten unterbringen (erst die 10-er dann die 20-er und zum Schluss die 30-er mit jeweils Filterwürfel-Beutel dazwischen)) - dann die 200-er Tonne für bewegtes Hel-x und die restliche 500-Tonne für ruhendes Hel-X oder andere Bio-Materialien (diese dann aber belüften).

Übrigens:
Diesen UVC hatte ich selbst mal - ist von der Qualität super und zu diesem Preis wohl unschlagbar (falls dir ein 30 Watt TL-Gerät zu teuer ist)
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ubbink-UVC20000-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1c16e1c474
(ich bin nicht der Verkäufer etc.!)

Gruß Nori (der bei der Teichgröße eine Tonne weglassen würde (und zwar die für bewegtes Hel-X)


----------



## Koi_Freund (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: So wird mein tonnenfilter werden ! Is das in ordnung oder nicht ??*

joa ich hab zuhause jetzt eine 500L t0nne und eine 200L tonne,
Ne zweite 200L tonne gehört meinen vater und de würd ich nehmen,aber ich weiß ehh nicht ob ers mir gibt !!

Nagut gehen wir jetzt von 2 Tonnen(500L) und eine 200L tonne aus.(werd mir noch eine 2te 500L tonne kaufen=)

Wo soll ich ein spaltsieb einbauen??in de 200L tonne ??

Und in de 500L tonne kommen unten bürsten,dann alle matten wie nori beschrieb und ein filterwürfelbeutel !!

Das heißt 1 tonne (500L) für de matten ,bürsten usw...
1 tonne mit spaltsieb entweder mit 200L oder ner 500L tonne !!Was is besser??
Und eine tonne 200L für ruhendes __ hel-x..

da wür dich auf 2 tonnen (200L) und einer 500L tonne kommen !!

Wär nett wenn mir jemand erklären kan wie ein spaltsieb zum einbauen geht oder ob ichs auch selber bauen kann !!


----------



## Nori (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: So wird mein tonnenfilter werden ! Is das in ordnung oder nicht ??*

Also nochmal:
Tonne 1 (200 Lit) Spaltsieb (oder ein anderes Gefäß, da das Spaltsieb über den anderen Tonnen stehen sollte - da gibts doch hier Bauanleitungen - ich pers. würde ein Compact-Sieve kaufen) .
Tonne 2 (500 Lit): Bürsten und alle Matten mit jeweils Filterwürfelbeuteln zwischen den Matten
Tonne 3 (200 oder 500) Ruhendes __ Hel-X oder andere Bio-Medien (gibt auch günstigere Sachen) - je größer die Tonne desto teurer nat. auch die Medien - ich denke die 200-er reicht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Koi_Freund (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: So wird mein tonnenfilter werden ! Is das in ordnung oder nicht ??*

ich denk auch das ne 200er tonne reicht für de filtermedien 

das heißt ich brauch ne 500L und zwei 200L tonnen !!

Okee wo bekomm ich so ein compact-sieve her wo kann ich das kaufen ??

Und wo bekomm ich bürsten,matten,__ Hel-X und filterwürfelbeutel her ??
Und was kann ich noch so nehmen zum Hel-X in der tonne???
Und wo bekomm ich den 30watt TL uvc lampe her ??


----------



## Nori (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: So wird mein tonnenfilter werden ! Is das in ordnung oder nicht ??*

Du hast ne PN!
Zum __ Hel-X gehört nichts weiter in die Tonne - Schmutzabläufe nicht vergessen!
Schau dir bei meinen Empfehlungen erstmal die Alternativen Bio-Medien an - rechne dir mal durch was die Füllung der 200-er Tonne kostet..
Geh mal in die Suchfunktion und lies dir die Sachen zum Hel-X durch - benötigte Menge, versch. Ausführungen und Größen etc.

Gruß Nori


----------



## scholzi (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: So wird mein tonnenfilter werden ! Is das in ordnung oder nicht ??*

Hallo ihr Zwei
@Mathias
Ich denke auch das ein Trommelfilter etwas übertrieben für deine 8000 Liter ist...aber wenn dus drauf hast und Zeit.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24572
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18648
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=295848#post295848
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24871
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28824
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5140/?q=trommelfilter



			
				Mathias schrieb:
			
		

> Okee wo bekomm ich so ein compact-sieve her wo kann ich das kaufen ??


hier hilft google....zB http://www.koi-steppan.com/epages/6...th=/Shops/61742263/Products/"COMPACTSIEVE II"


			
				Nori schrieb:
			
		

> Zum __ Hel-X gehört nichts weiter in die Tonne - Schmutzabläufe nicht vergessen!


 und Medienauflage....
Ich würde aber alles in DN 110 verrohren und Tankdurchführungen verbauen...nicht nur die Gummidichtungen.


> Und wo bekomm ich bürsten,matten,Hel-X und filterwürfelbeutel her ??


zB.
http://teichpoint.de/index.html
http://www.koi-discount.de/
http://www.tara-teich-garten.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.tara-teich-garten.de/
http://www.teichhandel-24.de/


> Und was kann ich noch so nehmen zum Hel-X in der tonne???


Hel-X reicht...
einige nehmen aus Geldmangel Raschelsäcke (Gemüsenetze)oder Christbaumnetze.....aber diese sind halt nicht so gut (reinigungstechnisch und  Besiedlungsflächen mäßig) dafür kostenlos


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: So wird mein tonnenfilter werden ! Is das in ordnung oder nicht ??*

Hier geht es weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30000


----------

